# Bark Busters Dog Training



## Vfloyd (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi all

I am seriously thinking about getting some extra help with training floyd. Has anyone ever used 'Bark Busters' or heard anything about them? The website looks great but nothing is better than a recommendation from other dog owners!

Thanks 

Fiona


----------



## cynwagon (Sep 2, 2009)

My sister in law works there, its a great company!

My sister had to take her dog in, as her dog was fighting with her boyfriends, and they spent a lot of time with the dog ... and results were definitly seen!


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry to sound ignorant but what is a bark buster ????????


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

I've heard good things about Bark Busters. They were featured on Breakfast Television (in Ontario) about a year ago. A friend of a friend used them and thought they were great. They paid a one time fee (which was high) but then follow up training sessions were free. Something like that anyway.


----------



## Vfloyd (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi everyone, thanks for your replies.

We have decided that we are going to wait and try to do some more training ourselves before we make a decision on this one, he is still young and we are still learning so think it will take time for us all.

(Scooby - Bark Busters is a dog training company that works one to one with dogs and their owners)


----------

